# A Tribute to our friend Sabre



## Jet (Mar 21, 2003)

We lost a good friend on April 4, 2003. Our friend Neil aka sabre from the boards passed away last night. I hope you guys will join me in a tribute to Neil in this thread. He was a very educated man and it is upsetting to hear of this. I would like to wish his family, loved ones, and friends who didn't get the chance to meet him my condolences. I was lucky enough to meet him and spend the day with him two weeks ago. This truly is a sad day indeed. You will be missed Neil, this one's for you.

V


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Prayers for his family


----------



## a.k.a. Jorg Muller (Apr 3, 2003)

*Prayers of empathy*

I never actually corresponded with Neil,either via email or on the boards, but I sensed he was a special person.


----------



## SteveMedina (Apr 4, 2003)

Neil is one of those that is your buddy right from the start....Like you knew him all your life...

Very special person indeed...

I miss him already....

I had a chance to meet him while he lived here in Corpus Christi.....in fact....we both looked...scratched our heads...looked some more at the Ground Control Sway Bars together...before we started to put them on my car....

God Bless his soul....


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

This is so sad...he certainly stood out as one of the substantive posters on the other board. He doesn't live too far from me and I was looking forward to meeting him some day at the track or group drive or bimmerfest.


----------



## glowrider (Apr 5, 2003)

I didn't know him, but am saddened at the loss nonetheless...


----------



## silver-or-blue (Jan 25, 2002)

*Yes, it's a bad thing*

I was always impressed by the quality of his posts. A very knowledgeable guy.


----------



## surfah (Apr 6, 2003)

*I was very sad to here the news also*

It's such a weird feeling. One day I read Neil's post, the next day....no more...ever.....


----------



## Jim in Oregon (Dec 23, 2001)

He always had such great posts....he will be missed.


----------



## ///M_TEEJ (Apr 6, 2003)

*My prayers to his family*


----------



## kmurph (Mar 31, 2003)

I never knew Sabre personally but I do remember him replying quite often to my questions/comments on the other board...he was always so helpful. He will be missed...it's so strange - I remember reading his posts just the other day...makes me appreciate life even more... my condolences to his family...May he Rest in Peace.


----------



## meem (Apr 6, 2003)

*still shaken by this ...*

as others have said, sabre was one of the most intelligent and gifted members of the online m community, with such an amazing past and what appeared to be so much to live for. aside from the obvious sadness of losing such a wonderful and amazing person, i'm still shaken by the question: if _he_ gave up, will i too one day find myself too weak to continue? it seems so hard to imagine, but so is this.

you will be deeply missed, sabre.


----------



## mike_m3 (Apr 6, 2003)

I am truly saddened by the news of Sabre. He was one on the nicest guys at RF. This is a sad loss for the on-line M3 community and I'm sure a grievous loss for his family and friends. May he rest in peace.


Mike


----------



## Agent7 (Apr 6, 2003)

*I can't stop thinking about why he would do it?*

I had such immense respect for Neil and really felt he was one of the most intelligent and truly good people I have ever had the oportunity to come in contact with in my 45 years on this earth. I never met him in person but we exchanged emails every few weeks about different things. Neil always impressed me because he was so well versed in nearly any subject.

I can't forget a post he made a week or so ago when someone asked what occupation everyone did. Neil replied that he felt like Hugh Grant in that recent movie where Hugh Grant had no occupation. In the movie, Hugh Grant hated it when someone asked him what he did because he could only reply "nothing" (he felt like he had no purpose and was embarrassed). At the time I read the post, I remember thinking that Neil must feel somewhat lost and needed to feel like he had a purpose.

I think it must have been just hours before this tragedy when Neil posted pictures of his guns in a gun discussion thread I was involved in and he answered a question I posted.

If you want to understand some of his dad's background, here is an email Neil sent me about his father. I was truly saddened when he told me he lost both his parents in the same year. I have the book his dad wrote (pdf file) if anyone wants to read it.

From Neil on 2/11/03
Yea, my dad had a whole lot of great stories. He had some interesting souvenirs. I got a couple of them; Honest John rocket shoe, cav hats and boots, Korean fighting sticks (given to him in Korea), 30 mm depleted Uranium A-10 rounds, Gherkin knife given to him by one, etc... Nothing REALLY cool.

Below are a couple links if you're interested in some of his stories. He also wrote a book although it was never finished or refined. Very interesting and true battle stories. Let me know if you're interested and I'll send you a copy, I have it in on the computer.

I also have some videos that are pretty interesting. Firefights from a cobra in vietnam, gun sight footage from Apaches in the gulf, etc. They're on VHS right now though. I also attached a couple pictures of him flying a cobra in Vietnam.

Sorry I'm going off on this so much. Not too many of my friends are into this kind of thing. California!

http://www.heli-vets.net/story.htm

http://www.first-air-cavalry-division-airmobile-in-vietnam-1965-1972.com/anloc/*anloc1.htm

http://www.heli-vets.net/Ron/RonTimberlake.htm


----------



## VM3 (Apr 6, 2003)

He was a great guy. Always give us info and useful advices.


----------

